# Calling on all experts.



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anybody know what the problem is here, these are all the details I have. Sorry for the caps...

"EMERGENCY! I'M DESPERATED! I HAVE A HOTEL AND SINCE I INSTALLED A NEW WATER HEATER I'M HAVING HOT WATER ISSUES.. THIS IS THE PROBLEM: IT HAPPENS ONLY IN 12 ROOMS OUT OF 70, THE WATER TEMPERATURE FLUCTUATES FROM COLD TO HOT!!!.. 6 PLUMBERS HAD COME AND DONE EVERYTHING THEY KNOW AND THE PROBLEM PERSISTS. WE HAVE REPLACED THE SHOWER VALVES, INSTALLED CHECK VALVES, EVERYTHING THAT I CAN DO... IT'S DONE, PLEASE HELP US!! ... WE DID NOT HAVE THIS PROBLEM WITH THE OLD WATER HEATER, THIS HAPPENED AFTER THE INSTALLATION"


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

hmm, A bad mixing valve?

Hard to say not looking at it.


Plumber Jim.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Agreed...sounds like an issue in the recirc area there.



Plumber Jim said:


> hmm, A bad mixing valve?
> 
> Hard to say not looking at it.
> 
> ...


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

If they are single handle moen shower valves try replacing them. I get alot of calls about shower temps after a H.O. changes there own water heater, then i ask them about the water at the sinks and its fine, so ahhhhhhh, it must be the shower valve.

good luck


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

did you bleed the air out of the circ pump at the boiler drain? I always do this!

Also, another thing i have seen in commercial is the chemical dispensing units fail, make sure the handles are off, that is a straight cross connection.

It is a tank type water heater? same btu's and gallons as the old water heaters?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

True, those mop sinks with the cleaner dispencers on them can create a cross connection with the hot and cold sometimes.


Plumber Jim


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I posted once about a pre wash sink where they actually left the faucets hot and cold on all the time, and had a hose attatched to the spout with a trigger sprayer on it, which caused hot water to go to the urinals and ice maker.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bill said:


> I posted once about a pre wash sink where they actually left the faucets hot and cold on all the time, and had a hose attatched to the spout with a trigger sprayer on it, which caused hot water to go to the urinals and ice maker.


had that same problem at a wal mart that some real drunk asses plumbed here in tally. Had to install check valves everywhere.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I say it's air in the re-circ piping. I've come across this many times. sometimes clearing the air is difficult and means running the hot water at each fixture several minutes.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

6 plumbers before hand? I don't know...bleeding a system seems pretty basic. The keys are the 12 rooms and nothing else. A bad shower cartridge typically craps out and the water is tempered that bleeds over. But there is no for sure way a cartridge fails so, it's hard to tell. Shut down the recirc system...ball valve should already be on it. Eliminate the recirc than test. Air in a riser can cause issues like this.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree with hot water return. make sure there's no problem with check valve on return, bad check could allow cold water to short cycle back through return.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

CentralPlumbing said:


> "EMERGENCY! I'M DESPERATED! I HAVE A HOTEL AND SINCE I INSTALLED A NEW WATER HEATER...


He, the gentleman from Pakistan, installed it? What type, how many btu, gallons, etc.

A water heater for 70 rooms? C'mon....a tankless or a boiler, maybe.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

CentralPlumbing said:


> Does anybody know what the problem is here, these are all the details I have. Sorry for the caps...
> 
> "EMERGENCY! I'M DESPERATED! I HAVE A HOTEL AND SINCE I INSTALLED A NEW WATER HEATER I'M HAVING HOT WATER ISSUES.. THIS IS THE PROBLEM: IT HAPPENS ONLY IN 12 ROOMS OUT OF 70, THE WATER TEMPERATURE FLUCTUATES FROM COLD TO HOT!!!.. 6 PLUMBERS HAD COME AND DONE EVERYTHING THEY KNOW AND THE PROBLEM PERSISTS. WE HAVE REPLACED THE SHOWER VALVES, INSTALLED CHECK VALVES, EVERYTHING THAT I CAN DO... IT'S DONE, PLEASE HELP US!! ... WE DID NOT HAVE THIS PROBLEM WITH THE OLD WATER HEATER, THIS HAPPENED AFTER THE INSTALLATION"


It this something you really did or is this something someone else did, reason I ask is why all caps, surly you cut and pasted it as is.


----------



## Jaret (Mar 4, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> True, those mop sinks with the cleaner dispencers on them can create a cross connection with the hot and cold sometimes.
> 
> 
> Plumber Jim


I just came across this last week.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Mr. Patel, is that you?*


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

para1 said:


> *Mr. Patel, is that you?*


:thumbup: 

I was thinking the same thing....:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Whoa, dudes. I know all about the patels. They are all over FL here.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

we also have them in ohio-motels


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

DID YOU INSTALL THE CIRC PUMP BACKWARDS? I feel like i"m typing to a deaf Patel. Talk louder he doen't speak english.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Whoa, dudes. I know all about the patels. They are all over FL here.


Here every fleabag no-tell motel in the state is owned by them....

Personally I stay at Marriott owned hotels...:laughing:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok, please explain who Mr.Patel is. I had a professor in college who taught electrical engineering named Patel. Real skinny indian guy. He always marked me present when I would flake off classes..


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Patel must = smith in india.

You can't show me a plumber who hasn't worked for a hotel or liquor store owner named patel.

[ApuAccent] NO NO, No NO NO [/ApuAccent]


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

And had to fight, cuss, threaten and bamboozle to get paid. They notoriously try to stiff you on the bill even if you have a signed contract:furious: My wife keeps telling me to relax because it is just a cultural thing but I made a business decision to limit my Patels to help keep my blood pressure down:thumbsup:


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

several patels here in louisiana-motels,hotels


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

we dont get to quote their jobs anymore cuz other plbrs quote without charging a svc call fee or give phone quotes.but at least they dont owe me any money .


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When I get sent to a job with them as a customer I add in a healthy 








 Fee

Because, I know if I get the work the fee will be earned.
Usually my price is too high to do the work they want done.
They then engage in a tactic where they seek endless proposals for variations of the original work in an attempt to get a lower price at which point the second proposal comes in substantially higher and ends negotiations.

The fact is they come from an area of the world where time has no value and any transaction is subject to negotiation and those negotiations never end even when the work has been finished and you are waiting for payment. The negotiation process may even include insulting the quality of your work.

I have no problem with walking away from these jobs as quick as possible and moving on to a customer that is not wasting my time. These people would be well served to leave their traditions behind them and assimilate into their new world...:furious:

Their days of going to a market and buying a fresh butchered chicken hanging on a string in the open air covered with flies laying eggs is over...

The last one I was sent to was a convenience store owner. When he told me my price was to high and I should give him a deal I told him his gas prices were too high and he should offer me a deal in return... We all know where that went!:laughing:


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

last time they called me they wanted me to price out installing a lav and getting the permit while their "maintenance man " remodeled the rest of the plumbing in the adjoining rooms-i am sure somebody fell for it -


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cajunplumberjoe said:


> last time they called me they wanted me to price out installing a lav and getting the permit while their "maintenance man " remodeled the rest of the plumbing in the adjoining rooms-i am sure somebody fell for it -


I wouldn't...
The last one I did had a burst pipe on the service...

I was too high for his tastes...

seeing as it was a convenience store that served food how could they be open without running water to wash hands and the items used in storing and preparing food?

Also while I was there I observed a lot of transactions that were made out of a cigar box cash box instead of the cash register...

Seemed a bit funny considering he was charging sales tax on those transactions...

I dropped a dime to the state department of revenue and the local health inspector...

I'm sure his next day was action packed...
The place is still closed....:laughing:

Chains and padlocks on the doors and the pumps...
I don't think they were his locks either....:thumbup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

For real mr patel opened a new rent by the hour motel across town from me I was young in business and did sub work for an older plumber I always got paid but my older friend was always in court or stopping the job for lack of payment he must have bros and cousins and nephews all over the usa and canada eddie in birmingham al


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ummm Yep! that be the kind of place we're talking about... :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

IM not racist or prejudice by no means, i love all people, but theres this joke this old dude told me a long time ago about indian babes. He said that when ever an indian couple got married, the night of the honey moon, the husband would scratch the dot off of his new wifes forehead, and see what he had one, either a gas station, a strip mall, or a medical proffession. You know, its like a lottery ticket!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> IM not racist or prejudice by no means, i love all people, but theres this joke this old dude told me a long time ago about indian babes. He said that when ever an indian couple got married, the night of the honey moon, the husband would scratch the dot off of his new wifes forehead, and see what he had one, either a gas station, a strip mall, or a medical proffession. You know, its like a lottery ticket!!!!!!!!


Heard that one years ago, but still gets a smile out of me!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> IM not racist or prejudice by no means, i love all people, but theres this joke this old dude told me a long time ago about indian babes. He said that when ever an indian couple got married, the night of the honey moon, the husband would scratch the dot off of his new wifes forehead, and see what he had one, either a gas station, a strip mall, or a medical proffession. You know, its like a lottery ticket!!!!!!!!


Guess thats better than scratch and sniff... :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I dunno... I think your a racist :thumbsup:


----------

